# FOLIS road bike



## cycletruck (Oct 17, 2009)

Anybody know anything about this bike I picked it up today.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 19, 2009)

Check your PM


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 18, 2009)

*Follis*

Follis was a venerable marque from Lyon, France. THey were making frames until a few years ago. My first really nice bike was a Follis 472. This bike looks to have fork damage. Nice lugs!


----------

